# Safari Cleanup?



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello,

I'm doing some cleaning on my Mac, and I'm wondering if there is a way to clean up all the the Internet junk without resetting Safari? Even if its a third-party program .. just something that will clear the cache, history, google search fields, cookies ... all of that junk. And no, this has nothing to do with porn .. lol. I don't want to reset Safari because it'll remove all of my saved usernames/passwords.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

You can use OnyX to clear cache, history and cookies. To clear the Google search field, click on the little magnifying glass in the search field, and hit "Clear Recent Searches" at the bottom of the menu that pops up.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

How about the "Private Browsing" feature of Safari? (Under FILE menu)

M


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> How about the "Private Browsing" feature of Safari? (Under FILE menu)
> 
> M


To my knowledge, that does not clear caches, cookies, etc. It only keeps them from coming while browsing under that mode. Useful if you are not on your own computer.

Onyx is a good solution. I use it to maintain my Mac and it works well.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

highapostle said:


> You can use OnyX to clear cache, history and cookies. To clear the Google search field, click on the little magnifying glass in the search field, and hit "Clear Recent Searches" at the bottom of the menu that pops up.


All of which is accomplished using the "Reset Safari" option under the Safari menu.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

SonicBlue82 said:


> And no, this has nothing to do with porn .. lol. I don't want to reset Safari because it'll remove all of my saved usernames/passwords.


Appears that "Reset Safari" isn't an option ...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Then under the History menu, select "Clear History." Under the Safari menu, select "Empty Cache.." and there you go. 

If you don't want to lose usernames/passwords, I'm assuming you're referring to cookies. Correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone ... Lars - clearing the history and emptying the cache in Safari will work just fine, but what about clearing the search entries in google? Highapostle had mentioned to click the magnifying glass and click Clear Recent Searches ... but that isn't the google search field I was referring to ... I mean ... if I go to www.google.ca and start typing in the search field, previous searches will appear.

For those who are familar with IE on a PC, what I want to do is the equivalent of going to Tools > Internet Options > Content > AutoComplete > Clear Forms. This removes all previous entries from google and other search fields. In Safari, if you click on Reset Safari ... the last part says "It also removes any saved names and passwords or other AutoFill text and clears Google search entires". I would use this feature if it did not remove saved names and passwords ... but I would like to know how to remove the Google search entries. Any ideas?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Safari Prefs/Auto Fill/Other Forms/Edit. Remove All


----------

